
Cherow ECMAparser 1.0 beta is out - cherow
Still in beta stage, but with improved performance.<p>URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cherow&#x2F;cherow
======
marktangotango
This project looks really great and all, but one thing I’ve come to appreciate
is portable language processing tools. Like this is an js parser in typescript
so I have to have node installed to use it (I’m assuming). The trend is
language y parser in language y. So I have to install language y environment
to use it.

I guess I’m saying really portable language parsers would be c libs with
wrappers for n languages, or language servers.

~~~
cherow
Hi. You shouldn't need to have NodeJS installed to use it. Use the distro
files and run it in the browser. The TypeScript is not needed for end-users.
That something used during the dev process.

------
billconan
what's the usecases for this parser?

I'm mostly interested in writing a docstring document (like jsDoc) generator.
So I care if this parser can keep comments. From the readme I saw it does. But
from the demo page, I checked "attach comment", but I couldn't see comments in
the parsed result.

~~~
cherow
Hi. Usecases? Same as for Acorn, Esprima and other parsers. But the main goal
with this one is to be as fast as possible, and optimized for all platforms
including mobile and tablets.

Cherow collect comments. The version before v. 1.0 also kept comment or
attached node directly on the AST itself. I removed it due to perf reasons and
no one - I thought at least - was using it anymore. If that is something you
would need, I can add it back. Shouldn't take long.

~~~
cherow
Feel free to open an issue ticket on the GH repo so I can track it if you want
the comment attachment code added back in.

